Ask HN: How much would you pay for parse hosting? - sharemywin
======
bbcbasic
What is parse hosting?

~~~
smt88
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991729)

------
tuananh
you could always use Parse pricing policy

